# The ideal betta tank cleaner.



## Nexangelus (Apr 29, 2011)

I see a lot of threads on the internet about people keeping snails to keep the tank clean, and an equal number who want to house shrimp with bettas. If you've read up on it at all, you'll see that it's a bit of a gamble when adding common ghost or cherry shrimp with a betta. Some do fine, some get eaten within minutes. All a matter of personality.

I wanted to make a recommendation for those looking to keep shrimp AND have a sparkling clean tank - Amano Shrimp. What sets them apart from other shrimp is their size. They get to be about two inches and are a good deal larger. Obviously, you can't keep them in a small bowl with a betta - but you really should know that tankmates are a bit out of the question in small living quarters.

Now, the best part... They're UNBELIEVABLE algae eaters. Not only are they fast moving, but are very thorough. I had an abalone shell in my tank that was died green from algae and looked like a green stone in appearance. Within 20 minutes or so, it was shimmering in the light and I couldn't find a trace of green on it. Additionally, I had a driftwood piece that had accumulated a pretty thick layer of dirt from the plants I added. I'm not certain if they moved it around or ate it, but the log is now dirt-free and looking great. 

Keeping plants? These guys will eat all the algae off the leaves, stems and even the roots of plants like java ferns all without damaging even the most delicate of plants (Glossostigma, for example).

These guys aren't common in fish stores, but they're worth the extra effort to find. I've never had such an effective clean up crew and sparkling tank. Plus, they look really cool too. Sort of like a ghost shrimp with a fancy fan tail. 

Only downside is they generally run about 5 dollars a piece in fish stores. I've read they have a much longer lifespan than typical shrimp though, so maybe that's not too bad of a deal. 

Anyways, thought I'd share that information with those interested in keeping shrimp with their bettas, especially since nobody had made that suggestion on this forum.


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

i have two of these


----------



## Nexangelus (Apr 29, 2011)

They're great, aren't they? What kind of tank do you have them in?


----------



## Like You (May 21, 2011)

Wow, will definitely have to find these! I have a 10 gal tank and it kinda hard to clean thoroughly. These guys will totally help, thankyou!


----------



## Nexangelus (Apr 29, 2011)

Then I'd say they'd make the perfect addition. Talk to your LFS about special ordering them. They're in season right now and aren't very difficult for shops to order this time of year. Just make sure you don't feed them too much (I don't feed mine at all) or they'll get too lazy! Last thing you want is a huge shrimp who does nothing by lays around snacking on algae wafers.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

what about bamboo shrimp? The one's at the local petco seem like a decent size. I've been always been a little worried about putting them with my betta lol


----------



## Nexangelus (Apr 29, 2011)

Bamboo shrimp actually get a little TOO large (4-5 inches) to be housed with a betta. I'd give it the same chance of success as regular shrimp, but with the risk being to your betta. I've heard a few horror stories of bamboo shrimp killing/eating bettas once they get larger. Also, they have nowhere near the cleaning capacity and are about as useful as any typical bottom feeder in terms of keeping your tank clean.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

O.O .....oh, how scary


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

This wikipedia article says they plankton eaters. I don't really think they will attack a Betta.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bamboo_shrimp


----------



## Nexangelus (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm not so sure how credible that article is, or if it's even talking about the same bamboo shrimp you find in stores like Petco. I've seen them at easily 4 inches before, and that article states 2-3 inches is the max size. 

Although, after a quick google search, I'm finding bamboo shrimp with fan claws instead of pinchers... Hm, the ones I've seen were definitely bamboo, but without fan claws. I'm not sure which kind Copper is referring to, but I'd say Tony is right if it doesn't have the pinchers.


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

I looked at the ones in Petco and they had no pincers. I stayed away because it seems like they eat by filtering small particles out of the water. My tank has been going for about 2 months so its fairly new.


----------



## Nexangelus (Apr 29, 2011)

Hm, how odd. I wonder if my LFS store has something incorrectly labeled as bamboo shrimp. I'll have to check on that tomorrow. 

By the way, your avatar/display picture is quite creepy. Stuff from my nightmares, really. Is it enjoyable having a pet snake?


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

I would love to have shrimps in my tanks but they are blacklisted here so we cant get them at all!


----------



## Nexangelus (Apr 29, 2011)

All shrimp? Even the ones falling under the "ornamental" category? Why is that?


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

I've had snakes since I was 18. I am 39 now. Even though all they do is eat and poop, I enjoy them alot. Just until recently I had about 18 snakes. I am down to 5 now. 


By the way, your avatar/display picture is quite creepy. Stuff from my nightmares, really. Is it enjoyable having a pet snake?[/quote]


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

We have very strict laws about fish and so forth to prevent any diseases and even over population of various animals and plants. We have been trying for the last 100 years or so just to get rid of a plant that was brought over here by the Europeans. Its taken over so badly that there are lots of areas where the natural plants have died because of it.

Remember in south africa we almost have more nature reserves and wildlife parks than anything else. In Cape Town where I live we have a indigineous plant life that can only be found here. Fynbos is what its generally called, and its stunningly amazing. So we all work hard to protect all our plant life and animal life. Where I live im about 2 blocks away from a nature reserve.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bamboo shrimp need alot of water circulation do do well as they are particle feeders. Bettas on the other hand dont like strong currents. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

How do shrimp clean algae on the sides of a tank? Just wondering, cause I've considered getting shrimp instead of snails.


----------



## Nexangelus (Apr 29, 2011)

newfiedragon said:


> How do shrimp clean algae on the sides of a tank? Just wondering, cause I've considered getting shrimp instead of snails.


They're actually pretty good at keeping the sides clean. They generally won't do much to the pre-algae slime buildup, but will scurry along the glass and scrape algae off once there's enough built up on it. Not as effective as snails in that respect, but you get the added benefit of plant, substrate and general surface cleaning with these guys.


----------



## thePWNISHER (Jun 18, 2011)

So snails will get the glass better but you run the risk of them damaging plants? Am I understanding the comparison correctly? Also is it easier to keep smaller shrimps with a betta alive if say you have a good amount of dwarf tears and java moss growing?


----------



## Nexangelus (Apr 29, 2011)

thePWNISHER said:


> So snails will get the glass better but you run the risk of them damaging plants? Am I understanding the comparison correctly? Also is it easier to keep smaller shrimps with a betta alive if say you have a good amount of dwarf tears and java moss growing?


For the most part, yes. "Run the risk" may be a slight understatement; I've always had snails devour plants. There are snails that supposedly won't eat plants - Malaysian trumpet snails. They didn't work for me and were super expensive, but they're probably your safest bet from what I've read. Shrimp on the other hand, are almost all 100% plant-safe and even the ones who don't technically eat algae will contribute to their wellbeing by scavenging for debris among their leaves. In some cases, your standard ghost and cherry shrimp will even eat algae. I've had a few out of many shrimp that have continually donned a dark green belly - and I sure as heck wasn't feeding wafers!

The plants will make it infinitely easier if a "good amount" equals enough for a good sized hiding place. With the moss around, you may never see the shrimp though! I had a huge clump of guppy grass in one of my tanks and recently figured out a shrimp I literally hadn't seen in a month, was living inside the mass of it. As long as your plants are sizeable enough to provide cover, I'd say go for it.

If you're wondering about your bettas tolerance to the shrimp and are concerned about shelling out big bucks for the ornamentals, try starting with ghost shrimp. They're feeder stock, and the LFS I work at sells them 6 for a dollar. I belive that price is pretty standard as is the availibility in different stores. Throw them in, see how it goes. Worst comes to worst, your betta got a high quality meal and you lost a buck. Sure beats losing 20.


----------

